# Pseudo avec Adium



## Willoow (16 Février 2008)

_Hello..._

_je viens juste de télécharger Adium, et jai quelques problèmes avec mon pseudo... en effet, quand je parle à mes contacts (msn), ils voient mon nom de famille et mon prénom... jai essayé de changer en mettant mon pseudo, seulement il ny a que moi qui voit le changement, mes contacts, eux, voient toujours mon nom... Savez-vous comment je peux régler ce problème ? :s

merci d'avance
_​


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Février 2008)

Salut, bienvenue sur le forum 
Pour Adium, tu va dans "préférences", "comptes", tu sélectionne ton compte et tu clic sur "modifier".
Ensuite, dans l'onglet "personnel" tu mets ce que tu veux dans "Nom affiché", et voilà, le tour est joué


----------



## Willoow (16 Février 2008)

_Merci =)_

_Ah ça marche, merci beaucoup !

Edit : je suis chiante, mais où est le bouton pour les convers à plusieurs ? je ne le trouve pas :s
et on peut mettre la cam avec adium ?
_​


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2008)

content pour toi
t'ecris tout ton courrier quotidien  en centré et italique??
( vu l'avatar c'est peut etre unee obsession de menus gastronomiques qui se la jouent)


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Février 2008)

Sacré pascalformac! toujours la petite blague!

Pour la webcam ça marche mais il faut ce plugin. Il faut cliquer sur "instal" lorsque Adium est lancé.
Il permet d'avoir la vidéoconférence avec Adium via une page web qui s'ouvre dans ton navigateur par défault.

Sinon pour une conversation à plusieurs, tu fais "clique-droit" sur la conversation et tu fais inviter à une conversation puis tu le refais avec les autres personnes concernées!
Tu dois faire "clique-droit" aussi pour la vidéo et c'est "initiate to MeBeam video chat".

Voilà!


----------



## Alababa (1 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même problème que Wiloow, et la solution de Simbouesse fonctionne que temporairement, car au redémarrage d'Adium, ca recommence...

 Y aurai-t-il une solution durable ? 
​


----------



## Wilde (8 Octobre 2010)

Up! Le problème est présent chez d'autres?


----------

